# Any uses for Hickory Nuts?



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

We have a LOT of Hickory trees here on our place & of course said trees drop a LOT of nuts, my question is: are these nuts good for anything other than littering the yard?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Hickory nuts are my favorite for flavoring cakes, cookies and such. They just can't be beat. It takes time and effort to crack and pick them out. But are well worth it for the treasures. Some take more effort than others, though.


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks vicker. I see you're in central SC, where are you close to, we live about 5 miles from Shaw AFB near Sumter, SC.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Just across the river from you, in Calhoun County.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Hickory nuts have other uses also. You can take your worst enemy and chain him to a hickory tree. Then give him two rocks and watch him slowly starve!


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

I do know they make lethal projectiles, especially when hurled by a lawn mower.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I've never had a chance to try them-the squirrels always beat me to them. I have mockernut in my yard. But then again, they're called mockernut for a reason-there's not much meat in them.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've got nasty bitternut hickories here. We planted some shellbark hickories about 15 years ago, anxiously awaiting our first harvest. 

They can be used anywhere walnuts can.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I use the hulls as mulch for acid loving plants like azaleas, the nuts can be used to smoke meat, shelled out for their meat, but I only use a couple of cups a year for this - Mostly I save the nuts till late winter and put them out for the squirrels.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Nothing better than a hickory nut cake!


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Hickory butter......crack open cleaned and worm hole free hickory nuts, boil shells, meats and all. Strain shells and meats out of liquid. Cool liquid in fridge overnight. Skim fat off of liquid and put in storage container. This fat can be used to cook with like crisco, used instead of crisco in any recipe.

Hickory syrup...take clean and worm hole free hickory nuts, shells and shagbark(if you have it) or a few clean branches(cut in about 6" pieces) and put in 350 degree oven to toast for about 10-15 minutes. Be sure they don't burn, stir occassionally. Then let them cool. After they have cooled, put in large pot and cover with water. Bring this to a gentle simmer until you have a dark brown tea. Remove nuts, shells, bark or branches and continue simmer until liquid is reduced by 25%. Now measure the amount of liquid you have. Use 2 parts sugar to your one part liquid hickory tea. simmer and stir until it reaches a thickness you desire. Let cool and bottle. Makes a nice Christmas gift!


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks you guys for ALL the GREAT ideas, I especially like the Hickory syrup.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Some hickories shell easier than others. For the ones that don't shell easily, you can use them to smoke meats with. Or, a friend on another forum found they can be used as lamps! He got frustrated trying to pick the nutmeat and threw them in the fireplace. They burned almost pure white. So, he cracked one in half and lit it in a candleholder, it gave him a bright white light for about half an hour, he said, but the smell made him hungry.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I have heard, but never tried it, that you can pour boiling water to cover the hickory nuts, leave them to cool and the meats will come out easily.


----------

